# [NEW VIDEO + BOXART] August 29th Nintendo Direct!



## Justin (Aug 28, 2012)

The event is over and we got a 3 minute video of Iwata touring us through the game plus the Japanese box-art! Missed it? You can find it all on the Animal Crossing 3DS Blog! 

http://ac3dsblog.com/2012/08/29/iwa...l-crossing-3ds-in-the-latest-nintendo-direct/

http://ac3dsblog.com/2012/08/29/the-japanese-box-art-for-animal-crossing-3ds-is-revealed/

----------------------------------------------------

Ladies and gentlemen, this is what you've been waiting for since June. Nintendo has just announced an upcoming Nintendo Direct event at 8PM (Japan Time) on August 29th (Wednesday). At this time no regional events (America/Europe) have been announced however this may change soon. As usual stay tuned at my AC 3DS Blog for all the latest information.

http://ac3dsblog.com/2012/08/28/another-nintendo-direct-coming-on-august-29th-at-8pm-japan-time/

http://www.nintendo.co.jp/nintendo_direct/index.html


----------



## Jake (Aug 28, 2012)

Some new AC3DS info would be nice, not too bothered if we get some or not though.


----------



## Sam (Aug 28, 2012)

Yes! Just what I've been waiting for! 

I'm pretty confident (Like 92%) That we'll get a Japanese Release Date tomorrow, leaving the doors open for NOA and NOE to announce their Nintendo Directs and, hopefully, give us some localisation dates!


----------



## Envy (Aug 28, 2012)

Oh, wow, and here I was worried we weren't getting one after all seeing as the past ones have always happened around the 21st or 22nd of the month.

After E3 2012, we can never be sure of anything, but it's still true that Nintendo might as well be shooting themselves in the foot if they don't show AC this time. We're moving into Fall of 2012, and it's supposed to come out then. They have to show it. Unless they've just lost their minds.


----------



## Superpenguin (Aug 28, 2012)

I am expecting at least one picture or just the release date for Japan at the very least.


----------



## XenoVII (Aug 28, 2012)

A release date or something else that's big is imminent......


----------



## Volvagia (Aug 28, 2012)

I'm pretty confident we'll get some more info!


----------



## BellGreen (Aug 28, 2012)

If they release the date, I will be so excited that I will morph up my wish list.


----------



## colinx (Aug 28, 2012)

Yay! Thanks for the news.


----------



## Berry (Aug 28, 2012)

I hope it's not about the Wii U, don't have so much interest for this thing  any AC news are welcomed! I hope they release a really nice trailer, but I highly doubt that ...


----------



## Superpenguin (Aug 28, 2012)

Berry said:


> I hope it's not about the Wii U, don't have so much interest for this thing  any AC news are welcomed! I hope they release a really nice trailer, but I highly doubt that ...



Nintendo said not to be expecting any Wii U announcements.


----------



## Sam (Aug 28, 2012)

_"Those hoping for a Wii U release date or further footage of the console in action, don’t hold your breath. Satoru Iwata himself has apparently confirmed that there’ll be no Wii U news in this particular coverage."_

http://www.3dsbuzz.com/nintendo-direct-japanese-broadcast-brings-wii-3ds-news-august-29th/


----------



## BellGreen (Aug 28, 2012)

Wikepedia said that the game will be released in November 2012 for JP.

It seems most likely a placeholder, but Japan did say it was gonna be released at, you know, fall.


----------



## Superpenguin (Aug 28, 2012)

BellBringerGreen said:


> Wikepedia said that the game will be released in November 2012 for JP.
> 
> It seems most likely a placeholder, but Japan did say it was gonna be released at, you know, fall.


Wikipedia is at times, unreliable, but I do trust them more than gamestop. I still wouldn't believe it though.


----------



## Sam (Aug 28, 2012)

Although Wikipedia is unreliable, I would say that that is pretty much on the money. Although I reckon it could sneak out in late October for JP!


----------



## BellGreen (Aug 28, 2012)

I dont believe it, I guess around October-November.

Although November would be the most terrible time due to the Wii U


----------



## Superpenguin (Aug 28, 2012)

BellBringerGreen said:


> I dont believe it, I guess around October-November.
> 
> Although November would be the most terrible time due to the Wii U


In Japan, they are big on portable/hand-held systems rather than home-systems.


----------



## BellGreen (Aug 28, 2012)

Superpenguin said:


> In Japan, they are big on portable/hand-held systems rather than home-systems.



True, I prefer portables anyway.


----------



## Superpenguin (Aug 28, 2012)

I am hoping they confirm some holidays and events, I think we've seen enough of the shops and shop owner NPCs.


----------



## Volvagia (Aug 28, 2012)

Superpenguin said:


> I am hoping they confirm some holidays and events, I think we've seen enough of the shops and shop owner NPCs.



Same here, we pretty much know most of the shop owners 

I hope they announce a Japanese release date, and show more footage like getting a hairstyle and whatnot


----------



## Kip (Aug 28, 2012)

I really wanna hear more of the music. I enjoyed hearing those 2 second clips of the songs that were played in the latest trailer.


----------



## X66x66 (Aug 28, 2012)

Superpenguin said:


> Wikipedia is at times, unreliable, but I do trust them more than gamestop. I still wouldn't believe it though.



Haha, I'm the one that added that. It said so on a Nintendo World Report article. So I think that would be a reliable source?

I'm Ice66Breaker on wikipedia. The X66x66 on there is not me... That's probably the only place where my username isn't x66x66


----------



## SodaDog (Aug 28, 2012)

what i want it to be (in a nutshell)
Exact City Folk Features
Extra Bugs/fish/fossils/paintings
Wii Character Transfer
Ability to have more than 4 ppl in a town
ability to place stuff anywhere we want in our town.


----------



## colinx (Aug 28, 2012)

I don't think someone would put November as a placeholder for the JP release, usually they put TBA if they have a placeholder.


----------



## KirbyHugger8D (Aug 28, 2012)

I really hope they at least give us some information on the game!  I doubt they will give a release date for anywhere but Japan though.


----------



## Mairmalade (Aug 28, 2012)

Kip said:


> I really wanna hear more of the music. I enjoyed hearing those 2 second clips of the songs that were played in the latest trailer.



Oh, I agree. <3 The music is always so peaceful. 

I'm definitely hoping for a bit more insight on release(s). Even just an added screen or two would help tide me over.


----------



## BellGreen (Aug 28, 2012)

I wonder if I converted right:

I converted Japan 8pm and for Pacific it was 4am 0_o


----------



## X66x66 (Aug 28, 2012)

It said in a Nintendo World Report article that it would be released in Japan this November. That's why I added it to Wikipedia


----------



## BellGreen (Aug 28, 2012)

X66x66 said:


> It said in a Nintendo World Report article that it would be released in Japan this November. That's why I added it to Wikipedia



I dunno.

Lets be real here.

If the Wii U will be released around Holiday season, AC3DS will literally DIE if its released near that time.


----------



## Justin (Aug 28, 2012)

BellBringerGreen said:


> I wonder if I converted right:
> 
> I converted Japan 8pm and for Pacific it was 4am 0_o



That's correct!

... guess who will be up at 4am covering it... DAMMIT IWATA!


----------



## BellGreen (Aug 28, 2012)

Justin said:


> That's correct!
> 
> ... guess who will be up at 4am covering it... DAMMIT IWATA!



I missed the DANG NINTENDO DIRECT

I guess we can close this thread now?


----------



## Superpenguin (Aug 28, 2012)

BellBringerGreen said:


> I missed the DANG NINTENDO DIRECT
> 
> I guess we can close this thread now?



It hasn't even aired yet, it begins tomorrow at 8PM for Japan, 7AM for me.


----------



## BellGreen (Aug 28, 2012)

Superpenguin said:


> It hasn't even aired yet, it begins tomorrow at 8PM for Japan, 7AM for me.



Oh DERRR me

I forgot it wasnt 29 yet.

Wow


----------



## BellGreen (Aug 28, 2012)

BellBringerGreen said:


> I missed the DANG NINTENDO DIRECT
> 
> I guess we can close this thread now?



EDIT: Thanks for clearing things up superpenguin

Also, to x66x66, The name Jump Out isnt confirmed yet. Your building up false hopes on Wikipedia.


----------



## colinx (Aug 28, 2012)

Was Jump Out ever announced by Nintendo? I would assume it was because I don't think someone would make the name up. Its safe to call the game Jump Out on Wiki if Nintendo called it that themselves.


----------



## BellGreen (Aug 28, 2012)

colinx said:


> Was Jump Out ever announced by Nintendo? I would assume it was because I don't think someone would make the name up. Its safe to call the game Jump Out on Wiki if Nintendo called it that themselves.



I dont think it was to my remembering-things mind.


----------



## Superpenguin (Aug 28, 2012)

colinx said:


> Was Jump Out ever announced by Nintendo? I would assume it was because I don't think someone would make the name up. Its safe to call the game Jump Out on Wiki if Nintendo called it that themselves.



That's just a rough Japanese translation.


----------



## BellGreen (Aug 28, 2012)

Superpenguin said:


> That's just a rough Japanese translation.



Yeah, they even rumored Fly Out and stuff.


----------



## X66x66 (Aug 28, 2012)

BellBringerGreen said:


> EDIT: Thanks for clearing things up superpenguin
> 
> Also, to x66x66, The name Jump Out isnt confirmed yet. Your building up false hopes on Wikipedia.



I know. I disagree with AC3DS being named Jump Out on wikipedia. It used to be "Animal Crossing (3DS)" but someone moved it. You know what? I'm gonna move it back right now...

EDIT: Ah, I can't. I don't have the authority. I'll ask someone to do it.


----------



## Elisha (Aug 28, 2012)

Anytime when it'll be airing for UK? Sorry, not good with times ;o;
Also, how long is it? ;o


----------



## XenoVII (Aug 28, 2012)

So you are PST? Man, I feel bad for you Superpenguin. Since I am EST, I only have to be up at 7 a.m. (which is hard since school is starting in a week, but it's Nintendo so I'll doing a lot for them)


----------



## BellGreen (Aug 28, 2012)

XenoVII said:


> So you are PST? Man, I feel bad for you Superpenguin. Since I am EST, I only have to be up at 7 a.m. (which is hard since school is starting in a week, but it's Nintendo so I'll doing a lot for them)



Deidncndosjdncodksmx Frustration hurts
Nintendo Direct is tomorrow. My school is tomorrow.

Iwata chose the wrong time.


----------



## BellGreen (Aug 28, 2012)

X66x66 said:


> I know. I disagree with AC3DS being named Jump Out on wikipedia. It used to be "Animal Crossing (3DS)" but someone moved it. You know what? I'm gonna move it back right now...
> 
> EDIT: Ah, I can't. I don't have the authority. I'll ask someone to do it.



I already made it "Animal Crossing (working title)" in the little box thing, but the title at the huge top remains Jump Out D:


----------



## X66x66 (Aug 28, 2012)

BellBringerGreen said:


> I already made it "Animal Crossing (working title)" in the little box thing, but the title at the huge top remains Jump Out D:



Apparently there is a rule on Wikipedia that you should use the most commonly accepted English title, which I guess would be Jump Out. Once we know the official name, the article title will be changed.


----------



## BellGreen (Aug 28, 2012)

X66x66 said:


> Apparently there is a rule on Wikipedia that you should use the most commonly accepted English title, which I guess would be Jump Out. Once we know the official name, the article title will be changed.



Oh OK, so it wont always be Jump Out.


----------



## Elisha (Aug 28, 2012)

Bump..


----------



## X66x66 (Aug 28, 2012)

Elisha said:


> Bump..



Check here


----------



## Superpenguin (Aug 28, 2012)

XenoVII said:


> So you are PST? Man, I feel bad for you Superpenguin. Since I am EST, I only have to be up at 7 a.m. (which is hard since school is starting in a week, but it's Nintendo so I'll doing a lot for them)



No I am EST, but I won't even be up at 7 to watch it. xD
But I will definitely search for videos online.


----------



## RoosterInURbutt (Aug 28, 2012)

7am!? Awww man, I gotta get up at 3am for work... Bummer...
Wait, I'm pst, that's like 4am?


----------



## Superpenguin (Aug 28, 2012)

RoosterInURbutt said:


> 7am!? Awww man, I gotta get up at 3am for work... Bummer...
> Wait, I'm pst, that's like 4am?



just search up videos on online.


----------



## Volvagia (Aug 28, 2012)

7 am EST huh... hell no, I'm not waking up that early, but I will search for video later.


----------



## colinx (Aug 28, 2012)

7 hours! I set my alarm clock!


----------



## Mikey (Aug 29, 2012)

No way am I waking up that early.


----------



## Zeiro (Aug 29, 2012)

I'll be at school, as usual.


----------



## Jake (Aug 29, 2012)

BellBringerGreen said:


> Wikepedia said that the game will be released in November 2012 for JP.
> 
> It seems most likely a placeholder, but Japan did say it was gonna be released at, you know, fall.



Actually it was posted somewhere else it would be released in November in Japan. I think it was GoNintendo

And woo this is like 10pm for me, good


----------



## K.K. Guitar (Aug 29, 2012)

I am really excited! i hope that Nintendo will release more information!


----------



## Sam (Aug 29, 2012)

K.K. Guitar said:


> I am really excited! i hope that Nintendo will release more information!



That's kind of obvious, isn't it? ;D


----------



## K.K. Guitar (Aug 29, 2012)

Yeah but i meant about AC:3DS but i guess i wasnt very clear


----------



## Sam (Aug 29, 2012)

Dont worry! I knew what you meant!


----------



## Justin (Aug 29, 2012)

Half an hour to go folks!


----------



## Sam (Aug 29, 2012)

The only link to the direct that seems to be loading for me is the one on your blog, Justin! So I'll be watching it there!


----------



## Jake (Aug 29, 2012)

Justin said:


> Half an hour to go folks!



Ohh so it starts at 9pm my time then. Cool.

How long does it go for?


----------



## Sam (Aug 29, 2012)

1hr 20mins!


----------



## Justin (Aug 29, 2012)

Sam said:


> 1hr 20mins!



47 minutes of presentation, 31 minutes of extra videos and stuff. Or at least that's what it was like in the past when they showed the two timeframes on the stream ahead of time.


----------



## Jake (Aug 29, 2012)

Alright thank. 
I'm gonna skip the first part of the presentation (hopefully I don't miss too much) come back in maybe 20 minutes and see if there's anything new


----------



## Superpenguin (Aug 29, 2012)

I just woke up ad it actually works to watch it this time yay


----------



## Envy (Aug 29, 2012)

It doesn't matter when these things happen, I never get to catch them anymore. =(


----------



## Justin (Aug 29, 2012)

First party stuff coming up now it looks like...


----------



## Justin (Aug 29, 2012)

Envy said:


> It doesn't matter when these things happen, I never get to catch them anymore. =(



Uhh...? It's going on right now.


----------



## colinx (Aug 29, 2012)

Police station returns!


----------



## SodaDog (Aug 29, 2012)

YESSS!!!!!!!!!!!!
PRO DESIGNS ARE BACK!!!!
SO ARE THE ZAP SUITS!!!!


----------



## Kip (Aug 29, 2012)

The police station is back!

and there is more than 1 llama/alpaca!


----------



## Superpenguin (Aug 29, 2012)

They should it booker I a cop brewster resetti are back you can buy bridges and wells! An it looks like they said it come out november 8 for japan


----------



## Elisha (Aug 29, 2012)

It looks amazing, the furniture customization, themed houses, new sets, old returning sets, the police station, new outfits, we got to see more of the mall and some bridges, benches. AMG ;o; Gonna cry

Edit: It said 8th November for Japan ;o; Lucky. Rumours are that Europe may have to wait until May, I HOPE NOT


----------



## SodaDog (Aug 29, 2012)

Oh my, i'm REAAAALLLLYYY Looking forward to it now!
It even has gold furniture!
Oh, cool a spy gadget series!
I can describe this trailer in LOTSA GREAT WORDS!!!!


----------



## Kip (Aug 29, 2012)

AC:JO comes out on Nov 8th! and the cover looks amazing!


----------



## colinx (Aug 29, 2012)

Box art! I love it!


----------



## Superpenguin (Aug 29, 2012)

colinx said:


> Box art! I love it!



OMG when did they show the cover? it looks sooooooooooooo good!
the llamas dfinitely own that pink shop nowyou can see it in the cover, I LOVE how that jungle gym thing is on the cover lol.


----------



## SodaDog (Aug 29, 2012)

Wow, it looks very beautiful and cute...... the boxart....

I hope the english one dosen't change..... i would be mad.... D:


----------



## Superpenguin (Aug 29, 2012)

The lightbulb emote looks so much nicer in this game!
and it sounds like a new sound when you flip to change clothes, no big deal but still will take getting used to.


----------



## colinx (Aug 29, 2012)

When they announced a few of the release dates I snapped a screenie of this box art!


----------



## Superpenguin (Aug 29, 2012)

colinx said:


> When they announced a few of the release dates I snapped a screenie of this box art!



as soon as the video was over I just X'ed out. xD
Thank you.


----------



## Elisha (Aug 29, 2012)

colinx said:


> When they announced a few of the release dates I snapped a screenie of this box art!



They showed more than Japans release date? DO SHOW ;o; Ahaa


----------



## SodaDog (Aug 29, 2012)

I hope they translate what they're saying. Did anyone record it? i only got to see the weird cut out face thingy to the end....


----------



## Jake (Aug 29, 2012)

awkward moment when you get back late and miss out by like 3 minutes. Meh.
I'll update the AC3DS thread tomorrow sometime


----------



## Justin (Aug 29, 2012)

Hey folks, I just uploaded the full video to accityfolk if you want to watch it again.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IybG5rQ2k7s

Also, the news is all on my blog as always if you're just getting here and missed anything... http://ac3dsblog.com/


----------



## Elisha (Aug 29, 2012)

ToontownLeroy said:


> I hope they translate what they're saying. Did anyone record it? i only got to see the weird cut out face thingy to the end....



That was too cute! It was a cut out of the guy presenting it XD And this may mean we can take ingame images of AC and post them on other places like images we take with the 3DS? If this was confirmed, I didn't know, if not It seems most likley :O


----------



## Jake (Aug 29, 2012)

Justin said:


> Hey folks, I just uploaded the full video to accityfolk if you want to watch it again.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IybG5rQ2k7s
> 
> Also, the news is all on my blog as always if you're just getting here and missed anything... http://ac3dsblog.com/



thanks beautiful <3


----------



## Elisha (Aug 29, 2012)

Justin said:


> Hey folks, I just uploaded the full video to accityfolk if you want to watch it again.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IybG5rQ2k7s
> 
> Also, the news is all on my blog as always if you're just getting here and missed anything... http://ac3dsblog.com/



I love you.


----------



## Superpenguin (Aug 29, 2012)

Elisha said:


> That was too cute! It was a cut out of the guy presenting it XD And this may mean we can take ingame images of AC and post them on other places like images we take with the 3DS? If this was confirmed, I didn't know, if not It seems most likley :O


It hasn't been confirmed we can take pictures yet, though it seems likely after seeing that picture cutout stand.
Oh cool, you can buy BOTH bridges. I missed that watching it the first time.


----------



## Elisha (Aug 29, 2012)

Superpenguin said:


> It hasn't been confirmed we can take pictures yet, though it seems likely after seeing that picture cutout stand.



Precisley ;D


----------



## SodaDog (Aug 29, 2012)

Thanks Justin! It seems that the nook at night feature returns!

Lol, i wonder what resetti would do, lol. 3D TIME!!!


----------



## Elisha (Aug 29, 2012)

ToontownLeroy said:


> Thanks Justin! It seems that the nook at night feature returns!
> 
> Lol, i wonder what resetti would do, lol. 3D TIME!!!



I can just imagine his head popping up on the top screen as he talks and shouting at you, making all the lil' kids cry....


I'll never forgive you Resetti... ;o;


----------



## colinx (Aug 29, 2012)

0:56 Is he new in the top left? He looks like some sort of goat.


----------



## Superpenguin (Aug 29, 2012)

Lyle is back and this time he is in Nook's housing shop, selling us home insurance I hope not! -.-
also that flower shop does look like it's connected to Timmy/Tommy's shop, so I hope it upgrades when the shop does.


----------



## Elisha (Aug 29, 2012)

colinx said:


> 0:56 Is he new in the top left? He looks like some sort of goat.



To me that looks like the secretary ;o Or maybe another villager thats the same animal as her? Just my eyes though, probably wrong XD


----------



## Superpenguin (Aug 29, 2012)

colinx said:


> 0:56 Is he new in the top left? He looks like some sort of goat.



yes he is, looks like he will run the streetpass home section.


----------



## SodaDog (Aug 29, 2012)

Ok, i'm gonna go thru a translation; ill type up the kana and use Google Translate (the worst translator ever...)


----------



## Superpenguin (Aug 29, 2012)

OMG did anyone else see the blue and black dresser being put in as a reddish orange leaf? I think that shows it was customized since they showed an orange dresser of the same style in the llama's shop, it looks like that plate that blue llama runs is the customizeable section.


----------



## Elisha (Aug 29, 2012)

At 1:06 is that Elvis, or a new Lion? Unsure since it looks like they're wearing a dress, when you can't really tell cause of the cut-out!  

1:32, Theres barcodes to scan others designs! ;D


----------



## colinx (Aug 29, 2012)

Yeah, he appears to be right outside of it and he isn't moving so he must be the one to explain model homes ect.


----------



## Jake (Aug 29, 2012)

Elisha said:


> To me that looks like the secretary ;o Or maybe another villager thats the same animal as her? Just my eyes though, probably wrong XD


I think it's a dog



Elisha said:


> At 1:06 is that Elvis, or a new Lion? Unsure since it looks like they're wearing a dress, when you can't really tell cause of the cut-out!
> 
> Edit: 1:32, Theres barcodes to scan others designs! ;D


yeah pre sure its elvis


----------



## Elisha (Aug 29, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> I think it's a dog
> 
> 
> yeah pre sure its elvis



Thanks and yeah, me too!  It looks exactly the same as the secretary just darker colors, different clothing


----------



## Superpenguin (Aug 29, 2012)

Yup that section the blue llama runs is definitely the are to customize furniture you can see the guitar change and the dresser change and then they become red leaves to mark they were customized. Cause obviously there won't be one piece of blue furniture in an entire orange set.


----------



## Elisha (Aug 29, 2012)

Superpenguin said:


> Yup that section the blue llama runs is definitely the are to customize furniture you can see the guitar change and the dresser change and then they become red leaves to mark they were customized. Cause obviously there won't be one piece of blue furniture in an entire orange set.



This sounds awesome, but I hope you can't customize themes, it would get so confusing changing colors of original theme furniture O_O Rainbows... Everywhere..

I hope they have a themes section, and a customizable section, kinda like we can create our own theme! ;D


----------



## Superpenguin (Aug 29, 2012)

Elisha said:


> This sounds awesome, but I hope you can't customize themes, it would get so confusing changing colors of original theme furniture O_O Rainbows... Everywhere..
> 
> I hope they have a themes section, and a customizable section, kinda like we can create our own theme! ;D



I bet it's you can only customize what's there on the rack currently so you can't constantly customize furniture.
We'll have to see a translation and see what that blue llama says to you though.


----------



## Elisha (Aug 29, 2012)

Superpenguin said:


> I bet it's you can only customize what's there on the rack currently so you can't constantly customize furniture.
> We'll have to see a translation and see what that blue llama says to you though.



Yeah ;o

Not sure if somone saw my old post, but theres barcodes to scan others designs!


----------



## SodaDog (Aug 29, 2012)

That guy on the cutout was not elvis but Shigeru Miyamato; that means you can draw whatever you want on the board now!


----------



## Superpenguin (Aug 29, 2012)

Elisha said:


> Yeah ;o
> 
> Not sure if somone saw my old post, but theres barcodes to scan others designs!


Yeah I saw that, what's with that huge sewing machine though? That must be where our designs are made.



ToontownLeroy said:


> That guy on the cutout was not elvis but Shigeru Miyamato; that means you can draw whatever you want on the board now!



The lion is Elvis


----------



## Jake (Aug 29, 2012)

ToontownLeroy said:


> That guy on the cutout was not elvis but Shigeru Miyamato; that means you can draw whatever you want on the board now!



we never said the cut out was of elvis.

but sounds cool if this is legit


----------



## Superpenguin (Aug 29, 2012)

Lyle is in Tom Nook's Housing Shop.


----------



## SodaDog (Aug 29, 2012)

Oops sorry, got confused.
btw, like the spy gear theme? it looks like they put ALOT of work into IT!!!!!!


----------



## Elisha (Aug 29, 2012)

ToontownLeroy said:


> Oops sorry, got confused.
> btw, like the spy gear theme? it looks like they put ALOT of work into IT!!!!!!



Yesssss, definetley going to have apart of this, just love the look of all of the themes, new and old! ;o


----------



## Jake (Aug 29, 2012)

ToontownLeroy said:


> Oops sorry, got confused.
> btw, like the spy gear theme? it looks like they put ALOT of work into IT!!!!!!



That's why I dont mind waiting for this game.
They've put heaps of work into everything and it'll probably be one of the best games I ever play. So i'm fine waiting if it's gonna be this good


----------



## Superpenguin (Aug 29, 2012)

I am sorta disappointed that parts of the seashell and sweets house exterior were sold at Nooks, I was hoping the sweets would be Gracie Brand and the seashell some other way, so maybe the seashell theme is just a regular theme.


----------



## Kip (Aug 29, 2012)

Animal Crossing 3DS lets you decide when shops open, what shops are in town. You can also create outfits and share them via QR code


----------



## Superpenguin (Aug 29, 2012)

Kip said:


> - Animal Crossing 3DS lets you decide when shops open, what shops are in town. You can also create outfits and



and what, and is this a translation or something?


----------



## Elisha (Aug 29, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> That's why I dont mind waiting for this game.
> They've put heaps of work into everything and it'll probably be one of the best games I ever play. So i'm fine waiting if it's gonna be this good



Ditto, and I just can't wait for Wi-Fi, think of how much the villages will vary now! Completley different house themes, inside and out, different placements of outdoor decorations, they'll look totally different!


----------



## Kip (Aug 29, 2012)

Yup. sorry i posted it before i was finished XD


----------



## Elisha (Aug 29, 2012)

Kip said:


> Yup. sorry i posted it before i was finished XD



XD, Keep on translating! ;o Need.. More... Info...


----------



## Superpenguin (Aug 29, 2012)

Elisha said:


> Ditto, and I just can't wait for Wi-Fi, think of how much the villages will vary now! Completley different house themes, inside and out, different placements of outdoor decorations, they'll look totally different!



and control over the bridge placement.
I hope if there is a bridge amount limit, it's at least reasonable, cause I really want at least 3 to 5 bridges in my town depending on the layout.


----------



## SodaDog (Aug 29, 2012)

fingers crossed for graciegrace!!!


----------



## Kip (Aug 29, 2012)

Elisha said:


> XD, Keep on translating! ;o Need.. More... Info...



I wish i was the one doing it D: the person over at GoNintendo did it (i think)


----------



## Superpenguin (Aug 29, 2012)

ToontownLeroy said:


> fingers crossed for graciegrace!!!



yup same, I've been hoping it comes back for a while now.
It was fun striving for expensive clothing and decor.


----------



## Elisha (Aug 29, 2012)

Kip said:


> I wish i was the one doing it D: the person over at GoNintendo did it (i think)



I'd love it if you had to work and place a bridge before accessing a new part of your town, e.g Theres a river and to get over it to the other part of town you have to save up enough for the bridge, then, the lots on that side can be moved into!


----------



## Superpenguin (Aug 29, 2012)

Elisha said:


> I'd love it if you had to work and place a bridge before accessing a new part of your town, e.g Theres a river and to get over it to the other part of town you have to save up enough for the bridge, then, the lots on that side can be moved into!



I hope not. Animal Crossing isn't meant to be a game where you have to unlock stuff like that.
Then everyone's layout will have the area like that and it'd be boring.


----------



## Elisha (Aug 29, 2012)

Superpenguin said:


> I hope not. Animal Crossing isn't meant to be a game where you have to unlock stuff like that.
> Then everyone's layout will have the area like that and it'd be boring.



I see what you mean now ;o Although you do have to work for alot of stuff, well kinda, bells are way too easy to get XD


----------



## SodaDog (Aug 29, 2012)

btw, in you are wondering the part with the shop at night (you know when elvis comes thru,) it is not the new nook n go; it is the housing centre.

oh, it says it opens at 11pm-10am so that means you can change time to get them on their nerves; lol.


----------



## Superpenguin (Aug 29, 2012)

ToontownLeroy said:


> btw, in you are wondering the part with the shop at night (you know when elvis comes thru,) it is not the new nook n go; it is the housing centre.
> 
> oh, it says it opens at 11pm-10am so that means you can change time to get them on their nerves; lol.


so we can make them work the midnight shift? Interesting.
Though I doubt you can change the hours very often cause you could have it be 10 am to 11 pm and then change it later in the day to 11 pm to 10am, I'd hate that, so I hope there is a reasonable amount of time to change hours.
I still can't believe that the well costs so much.


----------



## SodaDog (Aug 29, 2012)

Superpenguin said:


> so we can make them work the midnight shift? Interesting.
> Though I doubt you can change the hours very often cause you could have it be 10 am to 11 pm and then change it later in the day to 11 pm to 10am, I'd hate that, so I hope there is a reasonable amount of time to change hours.
> I still can't believe that the well costs so much.



SERENA!!!!!!!

or mayble Farley, idk


----------



## Superpenguin (Aug 29, 2012)

I am hoping the way of getting the golden ax changes, it'd be cool if you earn it dealing with the town decorations.


----------



## Kip (Aug 29, 2012)

I just realized, in a conversation there were 4 options instead of 2! i wonder if its like that for every animal you talk to.


----------



## Superpenguin (Aug 29, 2012)

For what animal was that?


----------



## Kip (Aug 29, 2012)

Superpenguin said:


> For what animal was that?



The secretary. Its probably nothing but i hope I'm wrong!
(...wait it was 5 options)






Is this a new face? i can't really tell.


----------



## cutepixie88 (Aug 29, 2012)

Kip said:


> The secretary. Its probably nothing but i hope I'm wrong!
> (...wait it was 5 options)
> 
> 
> ...



The eyes do look a bit different! But i guess it could just be the older character partly blinking or something.

Did anyone else notice a hamster character near that ball thing on the box-art?!


----------



## Superpenguin (Aug 29, 2012)

Kip said:


> The secretary. Its probably nothing but i hope I'm wrong!
> (...wait it was 5 options)
> 
> 
> ...



Well that's your secretary so I'm sure it's got reasoning behind it since it's her. The usual options for the villagers appear in the top right of the text bubble. 

I am not sure if that's a new face.



cutepixie88 said:


> The eyes do look a bit different! But i guess it could just be the older character partly blinking or something.
> 
> Did anyone else notice a hamster character near that ball thing on the box-art?!



That thing is a hamster? I was so confused at what it was. I was hoping for hamster characters so I'm glad they are there if it is a hamster.


----------



## Kip (Aug 29, 2012)

cutepixie88 said:


> The eyes do look a bit different! But i guess it could just be the older character partly blinking or something.
> 
> Did anyone else notice a hamster character near that ball thing on the box-art?!



It isn't them blinking. She was walking like that for awhile XD.

Also, this boy has a new hairstyle


----------



## VillageDweller (Aug 29, 2012)

Looks lovely~
Glad we've got some new info, nothing much really happened over summer in terms of Nintendo.
Box art looks nice, and it's bright.

I dunno if I'm just late or whatever, but I'm curious who that guy is in front of the steps at 0:50 is.


----------



## cutepixie88 (Aug 29, 2012)

At 0:57, you can kind of see stairs leading to somewhere on the right side of Nook's/the flower shop. I wonder what that's going to be.


----------



## VillageDweller (Aug 29, 2012)

Oh yeah, that makes sense.

Just glad to see a new video, and the box art.
2013, here we come~


----------



## cutepixie88 (Aug 29, 2012)

Kip said:


> It isn't them blinking. She was walking like that for awhile XD.


I just watched that part of the video, and you're right! I think those are new eyes


----------



## Volvagia (Aug 29, 2012)

Oh my gawd I love it!  Even more excited for this game!


----------



## Superpenguin (Aug 29, 2012)

Kip said:


> It isn't them blinking. She was walking like that for awhile XD.
> 
> Also, this boy has a new hairstyle



Don't forget, some of these "hairstyles" can be wigs.



VillageDweller said:


> Looks lovely~
> Glad we've got some new info, nothing much really happened over summer in terms of Nintendo.
> Box art looks nice, and it's bright.
> 
> I dunno if I'm just late or whatever, but I'm curious who that guy is in front of the steps at 0:50 is.



I think he is the streetpass model homes owner.



cutepixie88 said:


> At 0:57, you can kind of see stairs leading to somewhere on the right side of Nook's/the flower shop. I wonder what that's going to be.



On the left side you mean? that's the model homes, I don't see any stairs to the right.

EDIT: I guess they do kinda look like wooden stairs, probably leading up to some type of new shop.


----------



## cutepixie88 (Aug 29, 2012)

Superpenguin said:


> On the left side you mean? that's the model homes, I don't see any stairs to the right.
> 
> EDIT: I guess they do kinda look like wooden stairs, probably leading up to some type of new shop.



You can see them better at 0:51!


----------



## K.K. Guitar (Aug 29, 2012)

Did anyone notice that there was a villager in the thrift shop? i think it was a white dog... i will watch the vid again


----------



## Superpenguin (Aug 29, 2012)

K.K. Guitar said:


> Did anyone notice that there was a villager in the thrift shop? i think it was a white dog... i will watch the vid again



Yeah, I bet it's jsut because that shop is in town. If it's true you can pluck stores from the mall and put them into your town, I would just leave the thrift store in the mall(you most likely will only be able to choose a few)


----------



## SodaDog (Aug 29, 2012)

That was daisy. she was included in the orginal.


----------



## Superpenguin (Aug 29, 2012)

cutepixie88 said:


> You can see them better at 0:51!



Yup, I can see them clearly now, it must be a shop, my only guess is the police station, but I would think that would be put in town.


----------



## K.K. Guitar (Aug 29, 2012)

I think its cool that the villagers finally go to stores too! as long as they ont buy stuff!


----------



## Superpenguin (Aug 29, 2012)

K.K. Guitar said:


> I think its cool that the villagers finally go to stores too! as long as they ont buy stuff!



They went in GracieGrace and the theatre in CF, except those were just random animals not from your village.


----------



## amped4jr88 (Aug 29, 2012)

OMG OMG OMG I LOOOOVE IT, I cant wait even more now! The customization to the outside of houses is going to be soooo cool. And the new furniture....FINALLY, its been toooooo long since we got a signifigant amount of new furniture! And the outdoor decor....this is all going to make traveling to other peoples towns so much more fun. I like that they have a lot more buildings and bought the cop station back. The only think I havent seen that I would like to see back are balls, so we could like kick them and play games online together.


----------



## RisingSun (Aug 29, 2012)

Yay...can't wait.  With the JP release date, hopefully NA will start talking more.  I notice that they don't have anything on the release list for later than the first part of October, so maybe we will get it yet this year.  I have a mild hope for it, but would not be surprised if it went until next year.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Aug 29, 2012)

Hey RisingSun, I want to be a bit random in this topic, so I decided that I will be.
I do admit that your username is quite coincidental to this topic as the Land of the RisingSun is getting the game in November.


----------



## amped4jr88 (Aug 29, 2012)

I would LOVE to get it for Christmas...but if not I hope it comes out in January lol I can't wait!!! I just hope they annonce it soon so I can know how long I have to keep waiting.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Aug 29, 2012)

amped4jr88 said:


> I would LOVE to get it for Christmas...but if not I hope it comes out in January lol I can't wait!!! I just hope they annonce it soon so I can know how long I have to keep waiting.


I can wait as long as it takes. (my opinion)


----------



## amped4jr88 (Aug 29, 2012)

Well I guess you are right, it looks like they put A LOT of new features into it so it will be worth the wait. Im just soo excited and its the main reason I got a 3ds.


----------



## amped4jr88 (Aug 29, 2012)

JasonBurrows said:


> I can wait as long as it takes. (my opinion)



Well I guess you are right, it looks like they put A LOT of new features into it so it will be worth the wait. Im just soo excited and its the main reason I got a 3ds.


----------



## Elisha (Aug 29, 2012)

JasonBurrows said:


> I can wait as long as it takes. (my opinion)


15 Years.


----------



## Mairmalade (Aug 29, 2012)

Definitely more than I expected.  The music choices are great and I absolutely love the new custom aspects. I'm looking forward to finally making my house exterior look like something I want to live in. Some of the new furniture items look nice -- love the futuristic one. The set made completely of gold kind of freaks me out, though. I'm wondering what all will be in YOUR town and not in the mall area...hopefully there's a few little goodies. Who knows what we'll be able to control as mayor. There seems to be quite a few options mentioned in the video. I'd love to see those translated to get a better idea. 

As far as the release goes...November 8th is solid. With any luck we'll see it in early 2013. 
Thanks for the recap, Justin!


----------



## JasonBurrows (Aug 29, 2012)

Elisha said:


> 15 Years.


Definitely, I have two piles of unopened video games for many different consoles to keep me busy and I enjoy playing Animal Crossing for the Nintendo Gamecube every day too, so yeah, 15 years and more is ok with me, but it would really annoy a lot of people, but I wouldn't mind the wait.  XD

@amped4jr88 Animal Crossing 3D is the main reason I purchased a Red/Black Nintendo 3DS XL.


----------



## Elisha (Aug 29, 2012)

JasonBurrows said:


> Definitely, I have two piles of unopened video games for many different consoles to keep me busy and I enjoy playing Animal Crossing for the Nintendo Gamecube every day too, so yeah, 15 years and more is ok with me, but it would really annoy a lot of people, but I wouldn't mind the wait.  XD
> 
> @amped4jr88 Animal Crossing 3D is the main reason I purchased a Red/Black Nintendo 3DS XL.



25 years


----------



## Elisha (Aug 29, 2012)

EEEP Double posted due to lag, sorry gais!


----------



## JasonBurrows (Aug 29, 2012)

Elisha said:


> 25 years


As many years as it takes, I have *counts* at least 26 new and sealed video games.


----------



## Elisha (Aug 29, 2012)

JasonBurrows said:


> As many years as it takes, I have *counts* at least 26 new and sealed video games.



50 years.


----------



## amped4jr88 (Aug 29, 2012)

Oh and referring back to the trailer, still no sign of Tortimer..think he died? Maybe we can go visit his grave and his ghost will come out like wisp but he will offer us advice....hahahahaha. Oh jeeze.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Aug 29, 2012)

Elisha said:


> 50 years.


Alright, now you're just making me laugh out loud... XD
You could name any amount of years and I wouldn't be bothered about the wait, but obviously, no one will be able to wait over 110 years as life is, sadly, limited, but yeah...


----------



## Superpenguin (Aug 29, 2012)

JasonBurrows said:


> Alright, now you're just making me laugh out loud... XD
> You could name any amount of years and I wouldn't be bothered about the wait, but obviously, no one will be able to wait over 110 years as life is, sadly, limited, but yeah...



easier said then done, but it won't be 15 years anyways as Nintendo will not cater to just one person.


----------



## Elisha (Aug 29, 2012)

JasonBurrows said:


> Alright, now you're just making me laugh out loud... XD
> You could name any amount of years and I wouldn't be bothered about the wait, but obviously, no one will be able to wait over 110 years as life is, sadly, limited, but yeah...



109 years, 300days.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Aug 29, 2012)

Elisha said:


> 109 years, 300days.


Don't you mean 109 years and 364 days?


----------



## Elisha (Aug 29, 2012)

JasonBurrows said:


> Don't you mean 109 years and 364 days?



That'll do.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Aug 29, 2012)

Elisha said:


> That'll do.


Wait... no... 109 years, 364 days, 23 hours and 59 minutes and 59 seconds!


----------



## Elisha (Aug 29, 2012)

amped4jr88 said:


> Oh and referring back to the trailer, still no sign of Tortimer..think he died? Maybe we can go visit his grave and his ghost will come out like wisp but he will offer us advice....hahahahaha. Oh jeeze.



I actually love that idea ;o


----------



## JasonBurrows (Aug 29, 2012)

Elisha said:


> I actually love that idea ;o


I agree with your agreement!
Sadly Mr. Resetti is fully confirmed...

You now get to experience moaning in 3D!


----------



## amped4jr88 (Aug 29, 2012)

Elisha said:


> I actually love that idea ;o



I could see something like that happening. That way hes not totally gone from the game. I dont know, when I saw his picture In the office thats what I thought of. But then again its possible he could just be enjoying his retirement on the island or something


----------



## JasonBurrows (Aug 29, 2012)

Oh my, I have now just realised something!
With this upcoming versions being a 3D game, I believe that Mr. Resetti might be able to poke the players eye with his pickaxe...
Genius!


----------



## Elisha (Aug 29, 2012)

amped4jr88 said:


> I could see something like that happening. That way hes not totally gone from the game. I dont know, when I saw his picture In the office thats what I thought of. But then again its possible he could just be enjoying his retirement on the island or something



I like the whisp idea better, they can do awhole lot more with him that way, can imagine him going round scaring the kids and his laugh 'Heh, Heh, Heh ,heeeh!'



JasonBurrows said:


> Oh my, I have now just realised something!
> With this upcoming versions being a 3D game, I believe that Mr. Resetti might be able to poke the players eye with his pickaxe...
> Genius!



OR WORSE, SEISURABLE EYES... Making kids all over the world set off into Seisures for not saving.. ;O;


----------



## SodaDog (Aug 29, 2012)

Fingers crossed for Xmas Release!!!!!


----------



## JasonBurrows (Aug 29, 2012)

ToontownLeroy said:


> Fingers crossed for Xmas Release!!!!!


I don't think that Nintendo of America will have it ready in just a month after Japan gets the game, in my honest opinion...

But I am just weighing up all the pros and cons.


----------



## Elisha (Aug 29, 2012)

JasonBurrows said:


> I don't think that Nintendo of America will have it ready in just a month after Japan gets the game, in my honest opinion...
> 
> But I am just weighing up all the pros and cons.



I believe you may be if your lucky and they started the American version BEFORE they announced the release date today for Japan, if thats the case Europe may get it Late Feburary, early March


----------



## SodaDog (Aug 29, 2012)

Imagine what resetti would be like with the 3D on. He would get mad! oh, me might look into your face just like GC. 

IMAGINE THAT!!!


----------



## Ziggyfin (Aug 29, 2012)

So has anyone zoomed into the boxart?  Even if it's bad quality right now you can see a number of things.

-Hamster in the jungle gym thing
-KK Slider sitting on the wood around the big tree with a couple animals watching him
-Eiffel Tower on the left
-Kappn in his boat
-A couple islands, one with some sort of house/tiki hut


----------



## JabuJabule (Aug 29, 2012)

So much new stuff! The Police Station is back, yay!!!
The new sets and such look great. I am dying for this game!!!!


----------



## Kip (Aug 29, 2012)

I guess the box art confirms the island 101%

Has anyone noticed the Hydrangea in the left corner of this pic?







that could give a possibility to the player being able to plant them wherever.


----------



## cutepixie88 (Aug 29, 2012)

Ziggyfin said:


> So has anyone zoomed into the boxart?  Even if it's bad quality right now you can see a number of things.
> 
> -Hamster in the jungle gym thing
> -KK Slider sitting on the wood around the big tree with a couple animals watching him
> ...



Yeah! I did notice some of those things! Maybe KK Sliders performs under a tree now instead of the Roost! :O And I love the island! I hope we can visit and stuff just like in the Gamecube version. But I hope there's more to do on the island.


----------



## LordSquid (Aug 29, 2012)

I'm glad the police station is back. The game is looking really good!


----------



## Elisha (Aug 29, 2012)

Kip said:


> I guess the box art confirms the island 101%
> 
> Has anyone noticed the Hydrangea in the left corner of this pic?
> 
> ...


 
Actually I believe thats a theme, the flower on the table is actually a record player, you can see the record, next to it is a fan ;o No real flowars XD

Edit: OOOOH, I see the corner of the bush thing now, mebbe ;o


----------



## SodaDog (Aug 29, 2012)

Fingers crossed for more than 4 ppl in town!!!!


----------



## Ziggyfin (Aug 29, 2012)

cutepixie88 said:


> Yeah! I did notice some of those things! Maybe KK Sliders performs under a tree now instead of the Roost! :O And I love the island! I hope we can visit and stuff just like in the Gamecube version. But I hope there's more to do on the island.



I was hoping everyone would gather at the beach, sit on logs around a campfire, and listen to KK. That would make my day-er..night.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Aug 29, 2012)

Kip said:


> I guess the box art confirms the island 101%


It confirms TWO islands 101% which is even better.


----------



## K.K. Guitar (Aug 29, 2012)

ToontownLeroy said:


> Imagine what resetti would be like with the 3D on. He would get mad! oh, me might look into your face just like GC.
> 
> IMAGINE THAT!!!


I dont wanna Imagine it...  Oh damn! i just did! I will never get that picture out of my head now...


----------



## K.K. Guitar (Aug 29, 2012)

Ziggyfin said:


> I was hoping everyone would gather at the beach, sit on logs around a campfire, and listen to KK. That would make my day-er..night.



You sir, just had the best idea EVER!
PS: sorry for powerposting!


----------



## SodaDog (Aug 29, 2012)

I wonder who is gonna take care of second floor nookingtons....


----------



## Mairmalade (Aug 29, 2012)

Oh man that'd be awesome. What better place to jam than on a beach by the fire. I'm guessing K.K. will remain in the roost, though.


----------



## RoosterInURbutt (Aug 29, 2012)

What's up with the 2012 11 8 at the end of the video, whats it say in regards
To that?


----------



## JasonBurrows (Aug 29, 2012)

RoosterInURbutt said:


> What's up with the 2012 11 8 at the end of the video, whats it say in regards
> To that?


It is meaning the Japanese release date, 8th of November 2012.


----------



## RoosterInURbutt (Aug 29, 2012)

JasonBurrows said:


> It is meaning the Japanese release date, 8th of November 2012.



Thats what I thought, thank you! ^_^


----------



## Superpenguin (Aug 29, 2012)

ToontownLeroy said:


> I wonder who is gonna take care of second floor nookingtons....



Most likely Timmy takes the first and Tommy takes the second/vice versa.


----------



## Superpenguin (Aug 29, 2012)

Elisha said:


> Actually I believe thats a theme, the flower on the table is actually a record player, you can see the record, next to it is a fan ;o No real flowars XD
> 
> Edit: OOOOH, I see the corner of the bush thing now, mebbe ;o



I bet that's just part of the theme, I am thinking it's the lamp, this is definitely me least favorite new theme so far, it seems so dark colored.


----------



## Volvagia (Aug 29, 2012)

I really like how we can design each part of the clothes when we do custom designs, and that we can possibly share them with QR codes!  I will be making a football shirt~


----------



## Superpenguin (Aug 29, 2012)

Did anyone else notice you were talking to Sable with the designs?
Hopefully she'll be more talkative and we won't have to befriend her to hear longer conversations anymore.


----------



## Elisha (Aug 29, 2012)

Superpenguin said:


> Did anyone else notice you were talking to Sable with the designs?
> Hopefully she'll be more talkative and we won't have to befriend her to hear longer conversations anymore.



Yeah, I agree, I mean I perfered her so much more after she became talkative, more than Mable! XD


----------



## colinx (Aug 29, 2012)

Did anyone else notice right need to Nooks there was a sign with a flower on it and a door? Maybe the gardening store? Someone probably noticed this already and posted about it, just figured I'd blurt it out in case!


----------



## Superpenguin (Aug 29, 2012)

Elisha said:


> Yeah, I agree, I mean I perfered her so much more after she became talkative, more than Mable! XD


Haha same, I liked her so much better! I think the regal set is for sure returning now since there was a mailbox being sold that was all regal themed and had a princess tiara on it.


----------



## Superpenguin (Aug 29, 2012)

colinx said:


> Did anyone else notice right need to Nooks there was a sign with a flower on it and a door? Maybe the gardening store? Someone probably noticed this already and posted about it, just figured I'd blurt it out in case!



Yeah I noticed it and pointed it out, it is the garden store.
It most likely will expand along with Nooks, and it might not even be there until Nook N and Go, or Nook Way.


----------



## colinx (Aug 29, 2012)

Kind of odd having the stores attached considering they're both run by different characters.


----------



## Volvagia (Aug 29, 2012)

I hope we can design different things such as dresses, shirts, pants, shorts, t-shirts, tank tops and skirts, instead of just shirts.


----------



## Superpenguin (Aug 29, 2012)

colinx said:


> Kind of odd having the stores attached considering they're both run by different characters.



Maybe the sloth couldn't keep up with the bills and had to move his/her store with the Nooks. 



Volvagia said:


> I hope we can design different things such as dresses, shirts, pants, shorts, t-shirts, tank tops and skirts, instead of just shirts.



I think we can choose what we design. Cause in the video it was specifically designing a dress.

Though I doubt we could design shoes, which is fine.


----------



## Mino (Aug 29, 2012)

I know there's no chance of it, but my world would be perfect if they ditched the rolling log for acres.

At any rate, this game may make the 3DS worth buying in my eyes.


----------



## JabuJabule (Aug 29, 2012)

colinx said:


> Kind of odd having the stores attached considering they're both run by different characters.



*Points to Wild World's Nookington's*


----------



## Volvagia (Aug 29, 2012)

Superpenguin said:


> I think we can choose what we design. Cause in the video it was specifically designing a dress.
> 
> Though I doubt we could design shoes, which is fine.



I like the fact that we can design the sleeves as well.


----------



## colinx (Aug 29, 2012)

Guess her shop was too small to be an actual store! 
Hopefully it will have upgraded and maybe she could get her own actual store when Nook's gets bigger.


----------



## Superpenguin (Aug 29, 2012)

Volvagia said:


> I like the fact that we can design the sleeves as well.



You could in CF as well



colinx said:


> Guess her shop was too small to be an actual store!
> Hopefully it will have upgraded and maybe she could get her own actual store when Nook's gets bigger.



I doubt it will become an actual store, but at least there is most likely a wall dividing the two. Unlike Shampoodles in Nookington's in WW.


----------



## colinx (Aug 29, 2012)

Even if it doesn't hopefully once Nooks grows her shop will have more space in it. Her own mini greenhouse would have been cool!


----------



## Volvagia (Aug 29, 2012)

Superpenguin said:


> You could in CF as well



Never designed clothes in CF, so I didn't know 

I love the hairstyle the girl has at 0:41


----------



## K.K. Guitar (Aug 29, 2012)

Mino said:


> I know there's no chance of it, but my world would be perfect if they ditched the rolling log for acres.
> 
> At any rate, this game may make the 3DS worth buying in my eyes.



What do you mean with: ''rolling log for acres'' ?


----------



## Superpenguin (Aug 29, 2012)

colinx said:


> Even if it doesn't hopefully once Nooks grows her shop will have more space in it. Her own mini greenhouse would have been cool!



She probably will, I think that was also some reasoning behind connecting her with Nooks cause they didn't want every separate shop to expand, but the garden shop obviously would've needed an expansion.


----------



## Volvagia (Aug 29, 2012)

at 1:40, the mailbox looks like it's part of the regal theme?


----------



## Superpenguin (Aug 29, 2012)

K.K. Guitar said:


> What do you mean with: ''rolling log for acres'' ?



in WW and CF they use the rolling log, where the ground sort of just rolls away like you are in a log, it usually helps with seeing the sky. But in GC it was just like an airplane view down.


----------



## Superpenguin (Aug 29, 2012)

Volvagia said:


> at 1:40, the mailbox looks like it's part of the regal theme?


I like just said that on the last page. -.-


----------



## Volvagia (Aug 29, 2012)

Superpenguin said:


> I like just said that on the last page. -.-



Well this thread has so many people on it and posts coming constantly, it's not like I'm gonna dig that deep, when I can just refresh the page and a lot of posts will come. -.-


----------



## Elisha (Aug 29, 2012)

Superpenguin said:


> Haha same, I liked her so much better! I think the regal set is for sure returning now since there was a mailbox being sold that was all regal themed and had a princess tiara on it.



YAY! Thats my favorite set! <33


----------



## Superpenguin (Aug 29, 2012)

Well it was only a page back so I thought I'd point it out sorry


----------



## Cloud (Aug 29, 2012)

I love the Japanese styled house exterior ^_^


----------



## SodaDog (Aug 29, 2012)

Ok,
The museum has two (three for observatory?) floors. One with Blathers with all the exhibits, and one with celeste with the cafe, souviner shop and such; i dunno who is gonna be on third floor though....
The gate is gone for good, replacing it with police station!! Copper is probably still standing out, but he might make a return.
The Bus stop is, well. you know what i mean?
Nooks is now run by Timmy. and as of Nookingtons, Tommy will run the second floor, i think.
Able sisters is back! now sable won't just ramble along with you, she is now in charge of the designs! i still dunno if it has any expansions.
Idk bout town hall, but i think it is refurbished where you are mayor, meaning no more pelly or phyliss in which it has been downgraded into a post office.
The island is back, and Kapp'n finally retires from the stupid stereotypical yellow bus and takes you to the island!!! Well we may have to listen to his love........ his love..........

That is what i think will happen to CF buildings.


----------



## K.K. Guitar (Aug 29, 2012)

ToontownLeroy said:


> Ok,
> The museum has two (three for observatory?) floors. One with Blathers with all the exhibits, and one with celeste with the cafe, souviner shop and such; i dunno who is gonna be on third floor though....
> The gate is gone for good, replacing it with police station!! Copper is probably still standing out, but he might make a return.
> The Bus stop is, well. you know what i mean?
> ...


Nice summary you made there!


----------



## JabuJabule (Aug 29, 2012)

I hope you're all right there! 

Was the Post Office officially confirmed? While we saw the post office-looking place in the earlier trailer...yeah.


----------



## K.K. Guitar (Aug 29, 2012)

Well yeah, its pretty much confirmed because they showed a building with an envelope on the door


----------



## JasonBurrows (Aug 29, 2012)

Superpenguin said:


> Maybe the sloth couldn't keep up with the bills and had to move his/her store with the Nooks.


Animal Crossing Economic Crisis...


----------



## Superpenguin (Aug 29, 2012)

JabuJabule said:


> I hope you're all right there!
> 
> Was the Post Office officially confirmed? While we saw the post office-looking place in the earlier trailer...yeah.



Never officially confirmed, but we've seen a building that looks like it would be one.


----------



## Superpenguin (Aug 29, 2012)

JasonBurrows said:


> Animal Crossing Economic Crisis...



That's what happens to new NPCs that try to steal Nooks business(with gardening supplies).


----------



## JasonBurrows (Aug 29, 2012)

Superpenguin said:


> That's what happens to new NPCs that try to steal Nooks business(with gardening supplies).


Nook did mention "Raccoon Goon's" in Animal Crossing for the Nintendo Gamecube, so maybe he is the secret leader of the ACM. (Animal Crossing Mafia) XD


----------



## XenoVII (Aug 29, 2012)

So the island really is going to be in it!


----------



## Sam (Aug 29, 2012)

I've just noticed something about the box art...

OMG ANIMAL TRACKS... D:


----------



## ACCFSuperstar (Aug 29, 2012)

I see K.K Slider sitting by the big tree on the box art


----------



## Superpenguin (Aug 29, 2012)

Sam said:


> I've just noticed something about the box art...
> 
> OMG ANIMAL TRACKS... D:



OMG YES! I hope it's true! It could just be a coincidence though.


----------



## cutepixie88 (Aug 29, 2012)

Sam said:


> I've just noticed something about the box art...
> 
> OMG ANIMAL TRACKS... D:



I guess this means that I gotta start making paths right away! Don't want major grass loss again -__-


----------



## X66x66 (Aug 29, 2012)

I think it'll be like WW where there were preset dirt paths


----------



## Superpenguin (Aug 29, 2012)

X66x66 said:


> I think it'll be like WW where there were preset dirt paths


that path on the cover looks to man-made to be preset, but it could just be set as added decor to the cover.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Aug 29, 2012)

They're not going to get rid of the animal tracks. They loved the idea of it too much. =p

Very confused about the Eiffel Tower though.. guess you can place monuments?


----------



## SodaDog (Aug 29, 2012)

Hey! if you look closely at the tree where K.K. Slider is, you can see some stools!

Can this be the cafe from the developers confrence the secretary mentioned?


----------



## Superpenguin (Aug 29, 2012)

Prof Gallows said:


> They're not going to get rid of the animal tracks. They loved the idea of it too much. =p
> 
> Very confused about the Eiffel Tower though.. guess you can place monuments?



I was thinking it looked more like the Tokyo Tower(yah know Japan?) 



ToontownLeroy said:


> Hey! if you look closely at the tree where K.K. Slider is, you can see some stools!
> 
> Can this be the cafe from the developers confrence the secretary mentioned?



K.K. has become a main character on the box art, that they just wanted to place him somewhere, he was on the CF one just out in the open but he didn't preform there, I still think he will play at the Roost.


----------



## Mino (Aug 29, 2012)

K.K. Guitar said:


> What do you mean with: ''rolling log for acres'' ?



Ditch the whole world-as-a-cylinder thing.  Go back to the original AC's superior acres.


----------



## Superpenguin (Aug 29, 2012)

Mino said:


> Ditch the whole world-as-a-cylinder thing.  Go back to the original AC's superior acres.


but then you can't see the sky.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Aug 29, 2012)

Superpenguin said:


> I was thinking it looked more like the Tokyo Tower(yah know Japan?)



I'm not familiar with it. Whatever the case, monuments?


----------



## amped4jr88 (Aug 29, 2012)

XenoVII said:


> So the island really is going to be in it!
> View attachment 1438



I wonder what that red tower is gonna be

EDIT:
oops sorry guys I  should have read up first


----------



## Superpenguin (Aug 29, 2012)

Prof Gallows said:


> I'm not familiar with it. Whatever the case, monuments?



yeah probably monuments.
The Tokyo Tower looks almost identical to the Eiffel Tower only it's a reddish color like the one pictured.


----------



## amped4jr88 (Aug 29, 2012)

Wild World Release Dates: JP November 23, 2005  NA December 5, 2005 

City Folk: USA November 16, 2008    JP November 20, 2008

Does anyone know if these are correct? I could only find them on wiki...but I think they are correct. Does the trend of them being release around the same give anyone hope? I bet these didnt take like two years to give a release date though so this one may be different, but I would LOVE to see it in NA this year. Its looking kind of dim though, I know.


----------



## Superpenguin (Aug 29, 2012)

amped4jr88 said:


> Wild World Release Dates: JP November 23, 2005  NA December 5, 2005
> 
> City Folk: USA November 16, 2008    JP November 20, 2008
> 
> Does anyone know if these are correct? I could only find them on wiki...but I think they are correct. Does the trend of them being release around the same give anyone hope? I bet these didnt take like two years to give a release date though so this one may be different, but I would LOVE to see it in NA this year. Its looking kind of dim though, I know.



NoA has announced it's coming in the first half of 2013. But we might still get it before Europe WOO!


----------



## Elisha (Aug 29, 2012)

Superpenguin said:


> NoA has announced it's coming in the first half of 2013. But we might still get it before Europe WOO!



 I want it before you guys > You's always get everything first XD


----------



## XenoVII (Aug 29, 2012)

Wonder if you can create an outside item or monument. Really hope that everything transfers over in each region (like all holidays and monuments).


----------



## Elisha (Aug 29, 2012)

XenoVII said:


> Wonder if you can create an outside item or monument. Really hope that everything transfers over in each region (like all holidays and monuments).


Or you get a monument of your country, e.g America, Statue of Liberty, UK, Big Ben, Japan, Japan Tower, and if you can collect them, you do so by meeting other countries online


----------



## SockHead (Aug 29, 2012)

Wow the cover art actually looks awesome


----------



## Sam (Aug 29, 2012)

Elisha said:


> Or you get a monument of your country, e.g America, Statue of Liberty, UK, Big Ben, Japan, Japan Tower, and if you can collect them, you do so by meeting other countries online



That's brilliant! 

We REALLY need a translation of this video!


----------



## Elisha (Aug 29, 2012)

Sam said:


> That's brilliant!
> 
> We REALLY need a translation of this video!



Nono, I was just saying that could be a possibility, I highly doubt it, but that would be awesome and I think theres alot in store in this game, Obviously XD


----------



## Zeiro (Aug 29, 2012)

Anyone else see Lyle in Nook's shop?


----------



## Mairmalade (Aug 29, 2012)

SockHead said:


> Wow the cover art actually looks awesome



So colorful.  I hope we get those tree planters featured in the middle of the cover


----------



## cutepixie88 (Aug 29, 2012)

Partly translated version of the video!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=52NZqw-Tssk


----------



## Elisha (Aug 29, 2012)

cutepixie88 said:


> Partly translated version of the video!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=52NZqw-Tssk



I loveyou


----------



## Superpenguin (Aug 29, 2012)

Zyker said:


> Anyone else see Lyle in Nook's shop?


I said this 3 times already, save your breath, no one really seems to care about Lyle right now.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Aug 29, 2012)

It's pretty obvious as to why Lyle would be in Tom Nook's Real Estate. =p


----------



## Superpenguin (Aug 29, 2012)

Prof Gallows said:


> It's pretty obvious as to why Lyle would be in Tom Nook's Real Estate. =p



selling home insurance?


----------



## Prof Gallows (Aug 29, 2012)

Er.. no. lol

Lyle is the one who introduces you to the Happy Room Academy. Him being in Tom Nook's Real Estate building fits, instead of wasting space for an HRA building.


----------



## Superpenguin (Aug 29, 2012)

Prof Gallows said:


> Er.. no. lol
> 
> Lyle is the one who introduces you to the Happy Room Academy. Him being in Tom Nook's Real Estate building fits, instead of wasting space for an HRA building.



Well in WW he sold insurance so yeah.
So that could mean no model room.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Aug 29, 2012)

I know, but the insurance was pretty stupid. lol

There probably will be a model room, so that the HRA will still be in the game. Or it could even fit in with Nook's model houses, where the HRA has a model of the house, and then the room when you walk into it or something.


----------



## Zeiro (Aug 29, 2012)

Superpenguin said:


> I said this 3 times already, save your breath, no one really seems to care about Lyle right now.


Sorry, I wasn't going to go through TWENTY-SEVEN pages of unimportant posts to find out.


----------



## Lucky03 (Aug 29, 2012)

Hey at 0:50 that building with stairs doesn't it look like scissors on the door... Shampoodles maybe??


----------



## Prof Gallows (Aug 29, 2012)

Lucky03 said:


> Hey at 0:50 that building with stairs doesn't it look like scissors on the door... Shampoodles maybe??



Nice eye, it could be.
All of the buildings are all smooshed together. lol


----------



## Superpenguin (Aug 29, 2012)

Prof Gallows said:


> Nice eye, it could be.
> All of the buildings are all smooshed together. lol



classic strip mall. xD


----------



## Jake (Aug 29, 2012)

Sam said:


> I've just noticed something about the box art...
> 
> OMG ANIMAL TRACKS... D:


yeah I noticed this, too.
I dont care though



Lucky03 said:


> Hey at 0:50 that building with stairs doesn't it look like scissors on the door... Shampoodles maybe??


Good eye sir


----------



## Kip (Aug 30, 2012)

not sure if this has been posted but there is now a large box art


----------



## SockHead (Aug 30, 2012)

They better not have animal tracks in the ****in game


----------



## Fuse (Aug 30, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> yeah I noticed this, too.
> I dont care though



Yeah, I don't care much about it either. But I'm sure after all of the complaints, they must have at least improved the way the grass deteriorates. Maybe it grows back faster or wears down slower, either way, after watching that video I'm really excited for this game. 

All it needs is the NES games and it will be hands down the best game I'll have on my 3DS. The problem with this is iirc they gave ambassadors free NES games AND exclusive only to them (I think - don't have a 3DS yet and I haven't researched it much). Sucks that we can't even purchase them, I'd like to play Minish Cap on my 3DS too. 

But back on topic, it's good to see they really took in our feedback with this game bringing things like the island, the police station, etc.

Oh and was that a normal villager in the shop? And it left on its own as well? 



SockHead said:


> They better not have animal tracks in the ****in game



I hope not, but I'm sure there would be something done differently this time with the tracks than in City Folk, no?


----------



## Justin (Aug 30, 2012)

Fuse said:


> All it needs is the NES games and it will be hands down the best game I'll have on my 3DS. The problem with this is iirc they gave ambassadors free NES games AND exclusive only to them (I think - don't have a 3DS yet and I haven't researched it much). Sucks that we can't even purchase them, I'd like to play Minish Cap on my 3DS too.



It was GBA games that were given exclusively to 3DS Ambassadors. NES games were also given but they aren't exclusive you can purchase those. Minish Cap is a GBA game though.


----------



## SockHead (Aug 30, 2012)

Justin said:


> It was GBA games that were given exclusively to 3DS Ambassadors. NES games were also given but they aren't exclusive you can purchase those. Minish Cap is a GBA game though.



I'm sure they'll release them sooner or later. Although, they really do like to take their time with that kind of stuff.. (I want a Pokemon game on virtual console NOW)


----------



## K.K. Guitar (Aug 30, 2012)

In the translated video, the secretary asked what kind of town the player wanted, and there were four choices, Beatifull, morning, never sleeping town and ''nothing in particular'', now i wonder, how will these choices affect your town and gameplay?


----------



## SodaDog (Aug 30, 2012)

i hope you get grass seeds....


----------



## cutepixie88 (Aug 30, 2012)

K.K. Guitar said:


> In the translated video, the secretary asked what kind of town the player wanted, and there were four choices, Beatifull, morning, never sleeping town and ''nothing in particular'', now i wonder, how will these choices affect your town and gameplay?



Yeah I wonder too. Never sleeping would be the shops close late and the morning town would be a town with shops that open early? I dunno, just a guess. Not too sure about beautiful and "nothing in particular" would be though


----------



## Volvagia (Aug 30, 2012)

K.K. Guitar said:


> In the translated video, the secretary asked what kind of town the player wanted, and there were four choices, Beatifull, morning, never sleeping town and ''nothing in particular'', now i wonder, how will these choices affect your town and gameplay?



I wanna know about this too and how it will affect the town itself


----------



## K.K. Guitar (Aug 30, 2012)

Oh i forgot about another option: Rich village


----------



## Volvagia (Aug 30, 2012)

Maybe rich villages will attract more snooty characters, and town that doesn't sleep will have more jocks? I think it was confirmed you can choose who will come to your village, so maybe you will get more requests from these animal types depending on which village you choose.


----------



## Superpenguin (Aug 30, 2012)

Volvagia said:


> Maybe rich villages will attract more snooty characters, and town that doesn't sleep will have more jocks? I think it was confirmed you can choose who will come to your village, so maybe you will get more requests from these animal types depending on which village you choose.



That might be it.

I am just hoping the island changes with the seasons or else not allow bugs and possibly fish. That would be way to easy to earn money, going to the island at night and catching palm tree bugs, unless the only stays daylight all the time it would be fine.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Aug 30, 2012)

Prof Gallows said:


> It's pretty obvious as to why Lyle would be in Tom Nook's Real Estate. =p


Home Insurance scam, maybe?


----------



## RisingSun (Aug 30, 2012)

I wonder if the type of town thing is explained further in Iwata's voice-over of that section.  It could explain things that us non-Japanese speakers are missing by just reading the game dialog.


----------



## K.K. Guitar (Aug 30, 2012)

But there is one problem with that theory, there are more personalities than options!


----------



## JasonBurrows (Aug 30, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> yeah I noticed this, too.
> I dont care though


I care... I stopped playing Animal Crossing: Let's Go to the City for well over two years now all because I had a problem with Animal Tracks and constantly having to place Gold Roses down at the side of the dead grass areas...


----------



## JasonBurrows (Aug 30, 2012)

SockHead said:


> I'm sure they'll release them sooner or later. Although, they really do like to take their time with that kind of stuff.. (I want a Pokemon game on virtual console NOW)


If they release the Nintendo 3DS Ambassador games on the Nintendo 3DS eShop, it will be a total waste of a special reward for early adopters and people who paid the most money to own a Nintendo 3DS.


----------



## Superpenguin (Aug 30, 2012)

K.K. Guitar said:


> But there is one problem with that theory, there are more personalities than options!



I don't think it will have a big impact on the game, just gives Shizu the idea of what you want your town to be look at as.
If it really determined shop hours, people who don't get guides could end up getting late hours which they wouldn't be able to handle, so I don't think that will be it.


----------



## K.K. Guitar (Aug 30, 2012)

Yeah you are right superpenguin, i think that we are (sorta) worrying to much!


----------



## RisingSun (Aug 30, 2012)

Superpenguin said:


> I don't think it will have a big impact on the game, just gives Shizu the idea of what you want your town to be look at as.
> If it really determined shop hours, people who don't get guides could end up getting late hours which they wouldn't be able to handle, so I don't think that will be it.



Then again, we may be able to change the town to fit our moods or whims as often as we want...I sometime wish I understood Japanese to know what he is saying at that particular point in the presentation


----------



## Juicebox (Aug 30, 2012)

I do like the idea of choosing the hours for my stores. Mostly so that I can make the stores open a little earlier so I can play in the mornings before my day starts.


----------



## Fuse (Aug 30, 2012)

JasonBurrows said:


> I care... I stopped playing Animal Crossing: Let's Go to the City for well over two years now all because I had a problem with Animal Tracks and constantly having to place Gold Roses down at the side of the dead grass areas...



I rewatched the trailer and it looks like ACGC actually. 

If anybody notices the small footprints in the AC: Jump Out pic, they were caused by the girl character walking in the dirt. It seems like they made it so they stay awhile longer before fading away. 



Spoiler: AC: Jump Out














Spoiler: ACGC


----------



## JabuJabule (Aug 30, 2012)

JasonBurrows said:


> If they release the Nintendo 3DS Ambassador games on the Nintendo 3DS eShop, it will be a total waste of a special reward for early adopters and people who paid the most money to own a Nintendo 3DS.



You have to understand that was the past, and I'm sure Nintendo knows that people want Zelda Minish Cap, Yoshi's Island etc on their 3DS. Thus, they'd let us buy them. While i have both on my GBA, I'd still wanna buy them on the eShop.


----------



## Elisha (Aug 30, 2012)

Juicebox said:


> I do like the idea of choosing the hours for my stores. Mostly so that I can make the stores open a little earlier so I can play in the mornings before my day starts.



I agree, I play mainly at night time as I have trouble catching sleep, i'm normally on from 1-4am, so this will be extremley handy to me <3


----------



## Juicebox (Aug 30, 2012)

I don't see adding NES games as necessary, since the 3DS has the capabilities to play those games anyway. Plus, I don't see why we should be playing a separate game if we intended to play animal crossing. Instead of giving us video games, perhaps they can give us mini games or something to play with our villagers.

Maybe we can have an eating contest with lazy villagers, or a footrace with the jocks. Just something that can fill our time like the NES games did, but still let us enjoy the Animal Crossing world as it's own stand alone game.


----------



## Elisha (Aug 30, 2012)

Juicebox said:


> I don't see adding NES games as necessary, since the 3DS has the capabilities to play those games anyway. Plus, I don't see why we should be playing a separate game if we intended to play animal crossing. Instead of giving us video games, perhaps they can give us mini games or something to play with our villagers.
> 
> Maybe we can have an eating contest with lazy villagers, or a footrace with the jocks. Just something that can fill our time like the NES games did, but still let us enjoy the Animal Crossing world as it's own stand alone game.



I see your point, but Nintendo probably won't XD, anything to promote there other games will do, have you not noticed the captions from previous games such as 'What are Mario's clothes doing in here!?'  or 'You found 10 Rupee's!... Too bad you can't use them in this village..' Plus many people loved the NES games, they're a game inside a game, what better than that!? XD

I also love them ideas, and I'd be suprised if you could have that much interaction. I've always wanted to go places with the villagers, shopping, cafe, fishing and so on. Would love to run around town with an Animal best friend <3


----------



## Fuse (Aug 30, 2012)

JasonBurrows said:


> If they release the Nintendo 3DS Ambassador games on the Nintendo 3DS eShop, it will be a total waste of a special reward for early adopters and people who paid the most money to own a Nintendo 3DS.



Yes but Nintendo should at least let us purchase them - just as they did with the NES games. There were 10 GBA games released to the 3DS Ambassadors (if the site I'm looking at is correct) so what if they charged us 8 dollars for each of them? So let's say somebody buys all 8 ($80). Including the 170 dollars they purchased for their 3DS, that's just about $250

I'm pretty sure GBA games will be put up for purchase just as the NES games were put up for 5 dollars each. I don't see why not.


----------



## BellGreen (Aug 30, 2012)

NES games would feel great, but they add them in the eShop.

Anyway, the box art looks really nice. I hope they don't change it for other countries like some other games do.


----------



## Volvagia (Aug 30, 2012)

BellBringerGreen said:


> NES games would feel great, but they add them in the eShop.
> 
> Anyway, the box art looks really nice. I hope they don't change it for other countries like some other games do.



Yeah, I don't think they will add NES games.

I hope they keep it too, it's so nice and colourful. 8D something I would love to have...


----------



## Elisha (Aug 30, 2012)

Volvagia said:


> Yeah, I don't think they will add NES games.
> 
> I hope they keep it too, it's so nice and colourful. 8D something I would love to have...




Yeahh, I mean I don't usually look after the cases, I just leave them somwhere, forget them then they break.. But this I will treasure <3


----------



## Prof Gallows (Aug 30, 2012)

I doubt they're going to do anything related to the NES games that were in ACGC. But if they did, they should just have demos of games. Full games would just distract people from playing the game that they bought, there wouldn't be any point to it.


----------



## Juicebox (Aug 30, 2012)

Volvagia said:


> Yeah, I don't think they will add NES games.
> 
> I hope they keep it too, it's so nice and colourful. 8D something I would love to have...



I agree, I love how the case showcases the features! It makes me even more excited for the game because it's so colorful!


----------



## KirbyHugger8D (Aug 30, 2012)

How come the alpaca's are in the front and Tom Nook is in the back?  Also where are Timmy and Tommy?


----------



## BellGreen (Aug 30, 2012)

KirbyHugger8D said:


> How come the alpaca's are in the front and Tom Nook is in the back?  Also where are Timmy and Tommy?



I don't see why you need to care about those details; Timmy/Tommy now runs the shop, if you saw the vid.


----------



## Jake (Aug 31, 2012)

JasonBurrows said:


> I care... I stopped playing Animal Crossing: Let's Go to the City for well over two years now all because I had a problem with Animal Tracks and constantly having to place Gold Roses down at the side of the dead grass areas...


don't get the game then.



KirbyHugger8D said:


> How come the alpaca's are in the front and Tom Nook is in the back?  Also where are Timmy and Tommy?


Timmy and Tommy are in the store (general store?) shown in the previous trailer


----------



## Superpenguin (Aug 31, 2012)

KirbyHugger8D said:


> How come the alpaca's are in the front and Tom Nook is in the back?  Also where are Timmy and Tommy?



It doesn't matter who is placed on the cover and where really. The alpacas are there showing customizing furniture(the girl holding the chair, blue alpaca changing it)


----------



## Juicebox (Aug 31, 2012)

KirbyHugger8D said:


> How come the alpaca's are in the front and Tom Nook is in the back?  Also where are Timmy and Tommy?



They probably just want to showcase the new villagers as opposed to the old ones. Nook's shop might have been put on the front because it also adds an air of familiarity along with all the new stuff.


----------



## Ziggyfin (Aug 31, 2012)

Everything on the boxart won't really matter to me anyway because I won't get a chance to look at it when the game will be forever in m 3DS.


----------



## SockHead (Aug 31, 2012)

BellBringerGreen said:


> I don't see why you need to care about those details; Timmy/Tommy now runs the shop, if you saw the vid.



They're just asking, no need to be rude.


----------



## Paint (Aug 31, 2012)

Ziggyfin said:


> Everything on the boxart won't really matter to me anyway because I won't get a chance to look at it when the game will be forever in m 3DS.



I'm with you on that one 
Can. Not. Wait.


----------



## unique (Aug 31, 2012)

does anybody know there will a nintendo direct *dedicated solely* to animal crossing? I'm thinking this will be coming around early October before the launch. And Tokyo Game Show is on the 20th this month so there might be hopes of even a game demo in the event + more info


----------



## LemonCupcake (Sep 1, 2012)

unique said:


> does anybody know there will a nintendo direct *dedicated solely* to animal crossing? I'm thinking this will be coming around early October before the launch. And Tokyo Game Show is on the 20th this month so there might be hopes of even a game demo in the event + more info


Hopefully....I just try not to get really excited after that E3 2012....*sigh*


----------



## unique (Sep 1, 2012)

Well hopefully it would be there... it makes perfect sense to publicise the game in TGS as it would complement well with the game's launch date in Japan.


----------



## Berry (Sep 1, 2012)

I'd like to see the island! This game is going to be so great! I probably won't have a real life anymore once the game's released...that concerns me a little, but heeey.


----------



## LemonCupcake (Sep 1, 2012)

Berry said:


> I'd like to see the island! This game is going to be so great! I probably won't have a real life anymore once the game's released...that concerns me a little, but heeey.


Same Here!!!XD


----------



## BellGreen (Sep 1, 2012)

LemonCupcake said:


> Hopefully....I just try not to get really excited after that E3 2012....*sigh*



The direct already aired, so its WORSE. XD

Unless you dont mean the one on 29th (which aired 4am for me -_-)


----------



## Superpenguin (Sep 1, 2012)

BellBringerGreen said:


> The direct already aired, so its WORSE. XD
> 
> Unless you dont mean the one on 29th (which aired 4am for me -_-)



No this is a Nintendo Direct coming out right before the Japan release of AC3DS, the ND will focus solely on AC3DS, and will most likely go over EVERYTHING that's been showed in the past(of course only telling what has been kept)


----------



## BellGreen (Sep 1, 2012)

Superpenguin said:


> No this is a Nintendo Direct coming out right before the Japan release of AC3DS, the ND will focus solely on AC3DS, and will most likely go over EVERYTHING that's been showed in the past(of course only telling what has been kept)



Oh, OK.


----------



## LemonCupcake (Sep 2, 2012)

BellBringerGreen said:


> The direct already aired, so its WORSE. XD
> 
> Unless you dont mean the one on 29th (which aired 4am for me -_-)


I didn't mean the one on the 29th(which aired 2 pm for me,I meant the E3 Conference at 6 June 2012(which aired 5am at my country and I was seriously dissapointed when it had no news for the animal crossing 3ds -_-'')Sorry if I confused you!


----------



## Volvagia (Sep 2, 2012)

I can't wait for this ND, I think it will be in October, because the game comes out November 8th for Japan. I hope it focuses more on things we haven't seen in previous trailers, and not just the things we already know. Of course I wouldn't want them to spoil most of the game...


----------



## BellGreen (Sep 2, 2012)

LemonCupcake said:


> I didn't mean the one on the 29th(which aired 2 pm for me,I meant the E3 Conference at 6 June 2012(which aired 5am at my country and I was seriously dissapointed when it had no news for the animal crossing 3ds -_-'')Sorry if I confused you!



Its OK.
Your lucky it was 2pm.


----------

